# Handler/Handling Classes Boston Area



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a pup that is almost 5 months old and am considering showing her. At this juncture I want to explore hiring a handler versus handlling her myself. Does anyone know of any reputable handlers and/or classes they could recommend to me. I am a complete novice in this regard although I have had dogs for the last 35 years. Please respond off list.
TIA
Lulu's mom


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have a pup that is almost 5 months old and am considering showing her. At this juncture I want to explore hiring a handler versus handlling her myself. Does anyone know of any reputable handlers and/or classes they could recommend to me. I am a complete novice in this regard although I have had dogs for the last 35 years. Please respond off list.
> TIA
> Lulu's mom


Where do you live? You can also find a list of AKC registered handlers on the AKC web site which might help in your search. I would recommend you go to some of your local dog shows and watch, ask about and meet handlers that way too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just saw that you are in the Boston area, and unfortunately, I don't know anyone in that area to refer to you. (That portion of your subject line is hard to read due to the format of the forum and the way I have my skin set to show titles on the main page.)

Is your breeder local? S/he should be able to give you some leads, but *your local all-breed kennel clubs should be able to direct you to some conformation classes too*. If you go try it, you may find that you are a natural with Lulu.

You can also go to Google.com and type in "conformation class Boston" (without the quotes) and see if it pulls up anything for you. You probably won't be able to tell the quality of the class, but it will give you a start. Sometimes, people will attend multiple conformation classes in an area, so if you go to one, ask questions and see if people know of others around. It is good to get training from a variety of conformation trainers too. I haven't met any two handlers that do everything the exact same, but most of the tips are genuinely helpful.

I realize that you asked for a private reply, but this information would pertain to anyone asking, so I'm going to post it here for future reference.


----------

